# Biete Analog-In- und Analog-Out-Karten für S7-300



## HansAmBau (4 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich biete folgende Karten für die S7-300 an:

 3 Stück Analog-In 331-7KF01-0AB0 je 70 €
 4 Stück Analog-Out 332-5HD01-0AB0 je 70 €

sowie DP Anschaltungen
2 Stück 153-1AA02-0XB0 je 30 €

Alle Karten sind gebraucht und in einem guten optischen Zustand und stammen aus einer Demontage. Die Preise sind brutto mit ausgewiesener MwSt. Der Versand ist frei.

Gruß, HansAmBau


----------



## tnt369 (4 Mai 2011)

sind die karten mit dem verbindungsstecker (rückwandbus)?
sind die passenden frontstecker mit dabei?
sind die karten technisch ok (d.h. funktionieren sie)?

wenn ja, würde ich die drei analog-eingang, eine analog-ausgang
und die beiden dp-anschaltungen nehmen


----------



## HansAmBau (4 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich kann dir 5 Rückwandstecker kostenlos dazulegen. Die Frontstecker sind dabei. Deckel sind alle dran. 

Die Funktion konnte ich nicht mehr erneut testen. Ich hab die Bauteile aber selbst aus unserer bis zum Schluss funktionierenden Anlage demontiert. Ein Defekt ist mir nicht bekannt. 

Gruß, HansAmBau

P.S. Ich schreib dir noch ne PM.


----------



## Senator42 (4 Mai 2011)

hallo
wenn hans nur *eine* dp bräuchte,
ich würde eine dp-anschaltungen nehmen. (würde auch 4.10 fürs extra porto übernehmen.)
gruss


----------



## HansAmBau (4 Mai 2011)

Hi,

naja... da müssen wir jetzt abwarten, ob tnt bestellt. Aber ich hätte günstige Analog-Outs ;-)

Gruß, HansAmBau


----------



## Senator42 (4 Mai 2011)

HansAmBau schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> naja... da müssen wir jetzt abwarten, ob tnt bestellt. Aber ich hätte günstige Analog-Outs ;-)
> 
> Gruß, HansAmBau



danke fürs angebot.
AE,AA,DE,DA hab ich genügend. sogar CAN-Master !
ist die Profibus eigentlich MASTER ? ( also wie bei einer cpu315 )
slave nützt mir nichts. ich muss frequmr ansteuern.
bye


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Mai 2011)

Senator42 schrieb:


> ist die Profibus eigentlich MASTER ? ( also wie bei einer cpu315 )
> slave nützt mir nichts. ich muss frequmr ansteuern.
> bye



Weder noch!
Die IM153 ist eine ET200M!
Also um die S7-300er Karten per Profibus zu verbinden.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Senator42 (5 Mai 2011)

*mein irrtum*



Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Weder noch!
> Die IM153 ist eine ET200M!
> Also um die S7-300er Karten per Profibus zu verbinden.
> 
> ...




achso, dann war ich auf zelluloseweg. stand im wald.
IM brauche ich nicht.
gruss


----------



## HansAmBau (5 Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank. Es ist alles weg.

Gruß, HansAmBau


----------

